# October 2015 POTM Nomination Thread



## sm4him

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread)  for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
*Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Entry into Photo of the Year 2015*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* October 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Designer

Street photos #4 by urahara here: Street photos for C&C | Photography Forum


----------



## coastalconn

JacaRanda #1
From here My first FF shots.  Excited :) | Photography Forum



LNRP-7528_October 04, 2015 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

JTphotography

Flamingo




Flamingo | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*Sitting on the stairs, By Mmaria.*

http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/sitting-on-the-stairs.390621/

*



*


----------



## Designer

Three bicycles by sleist here: 3 Bicycles | Photography Forum


----------



## SquarePeg

Untitled by telephotodreams in this thread:  iceland adventures | Photography Forum


----------



## jcdeboever

Sleist

More Reflections
More Reflections | Photography Forum






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

Every one of those nominated photos is awesome


----------



## SquarePeg

Love this one from The_Pearl_Poet in this thread:  Folly Sunset | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

*#10 of;  The Khmer girl who stole my heart (and my tripod)!! By Raj_55555*
http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/the-khmer-girl-who-stole-my-heart-and-my-tripod-image-heavy.391162/


----------



## FITBMX

*#3 of BJIF and a Kestrel by coastalconn.*
BJIF and a Kestrel | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

There's still time to nominate your favorite photo of the month!
The nomination thread remains open through the first 2-4 days of the following month, to allow threads posted on the last day or two of a month a chance to be seen and nominated.

I would anticipate this thread being closed on Nov. 3; maybe the 4th, but don't bank on that!


----------



## jcdeboever

e.Rose

Help me out, quick. | Photography Forum






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer

sm4him said:


> I would anticipate this thread being closed on Nov. 3; maybe the 4th, but don't bank on that!


Regardless of what day you actually get around to officially closing the competition, it seems to me that there are already some rules in place to prevent fraud, etc.

Rules, I say!  RULZ!!!!!!  We needs 'em.

It should be a simple matter to reject photos that are posted in the wrong month, for instance, and I thought there should be a rule that the nomination has to be in the current month as well, even though I know that rule has been suspended at times.

(long-winded bump)


----------



## sm4him

Designer said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would anticipate this thread being closed on Nov. 3; maybe the 4th, but don't bank on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what day you actually get around to officially closing the competition, it seems to me that there are already some rules in place to prevent fraud, etc.
> 
> Rules, I say!  RULZ!!!!!!  We needs 'em.
> 
> It should be a simple matter to reject photos that are posted in the wrong month, for instance, and I thought there should be a rule that the nomination has to be in the current month as well, even though I know that rule has been suspended at times.
> 
> (long-winded bump)
Click to expand...


Yes, nominated photos must have been posted during the month of the nomination thread, so a photo posted on Nov. 2 would NOT be eligible for the October POTM thread. 
And, yes, if a photo WERE nominated that didn't qualify, I would remove it and explain to the person nominating it why it was removed.

The point of waiting a few days into the new month is just to give those photos posted really LATE in the month a chance to be seen and nominated. For instance, someone might just take a stunning Halloween photo and manage to get it posted on Halloween night. But by the time a viewer sees it and decides to nominate it, it's already November 1.

Depending on circumstances, I might allow a photo posted really late in the month to instead be nominated for the following month's POTM--or, I might allow a photo posted in the wee hours of the first day of the month to qualify for the previous month's nomination thread.  Those are a case-by-case basis.

But the EASIEST solution is to simply keep the thread open a couple of days into the new month, and urge everyone to pay careful attention to whether the photo you're considering nominating qualifies for that month's POTM.

And THAT is my even longer response to a long-winded bump.


----------



## Designer

(in a slow drawl)

Well, Little Lady, I'll see your bump, and raise you one!

BUMP!

How do you like them apples?


----------



## JacaRanda

CoastalConn Great Egret 10_26



Great Egret 10_26 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda

TuckerJr Sunrise is my favorite time of day | Photography Forum


----------



## charchri4

mmaria
Official 'Why I shoot what I do' essay contest - open now, closes Dec 1 | Photography Forum



marija smanja by Marija Smanja, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Italy #2 by Msteelio91

here:  Italy! (pic heavy) | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

Fair warning: You have approximately 23 hours left to make your nominations for October POTM!  I plan to close the nomination thread *around* noon (Eastern time) tomorrow.
Please try to make sure that the photo was actually posted IN October before making  your nomination. Obviously, I'll make those final determinations--but it's way easier if each person will just do a little nomination double-check.
(Discount double-check is catchier, but I just didn't have the energy to work it in there...  )


----------



## SquarePeg

Wow this is going to be a tough one!  So much talent on this forum.


----------



## coastalconn

@JacaRanda  Thanks for the nomination!  I think you have the winner this month IMHO!


----------



## JacaRanda

coastalconn said:


> @JacaRanda  Thanks for the nomination!  I think you have the winner this month IMHO!



No way.  Look at the feet on your Egret!  Can there be better feet in the Halloween month?


----------



## sm4him

This thread is now closed. To vote, look for the October 2015 POTM Voting Thread (coming soon). To nominate a photo for THIS month, look for the November 2015 POTM Nomination Thread.


----------

